# Chin/Pull ups & dips



## steve_b21 (Dec 18, 2008)

I got to the gym 4 times a week, exercise different muscle groups each day, get my rest and my diet is near enough bang on now. Im currently on a bulk, and eating the right amount of carbs and protein etc.

I can manage to do 3 sets of dips at 8 reps each. I have a dips setup at home.

I can manager about 3 sets of chin ups at 6 reps each at the gym.

I do however struggle to do pull ups, so was thinking of buying a powerbar pull up bar.... something like this ...

http://www.boysstuff.co.uk/Product.asp?id=12945&ms=google_base_in_house&utm_source=google_base_in_house&utm_medium=google_base_in_house&utm_term=google_base_in_house&utm_content=google_base_in_house&utm_campaign=google_base_in_house

I already go gym 4 times a week, i have the weekend off. Will it be ok to do 3 sets 8 on dips, chin and pull ups on my weekend off? or should i leave it and just rest.


----------



## steve_b21 (Dec 18, 2008)

come on party ppl, help me out here?


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Maybe search for chinups or pullups threads in the last 2weeks - this same question was just asked IIRC.

J


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Man I'm the opposite, pullups are easy, I can't even do 3x6 on chins lol


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

yea get them done, if you feel upto it, do them...........


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

nope leave it

just give it time your pull upd will improve mate

try negatives, weighted negatives or just be patient, but you are asking if its oik to over train and thats an easy no

edit - im saying no the training on weekends btw lol, pull ups are key to back width in my opinion, wide grip pull ups anyway, do them but only once a week, try the variations i suggested above to increase your body weight reps


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

Mrdaveyk said:


> nope leave it
> 
> just give it time your pull upd will improve mate
> 
> ...


how can you say that??? do you know how he feels at weekends? know how hard he's trained in the week? what routine he's done? how much he's slept? what muscles ache?.............no you don't:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

adlewar said:


> how can you say that??? do you know how he feels at weekends? know how hard he's trained in the week? what routine he's done? how much he's slept? what muscles ache?.............no you don't:thumbup1:


from what i got from his post was....

he trains four times a week

he does dips, chin ups and pull ups

he lacks pull ups, should he do them on weekends aswell....

and i also take it as standard most people put effort into their training in the week, i understand people dont.... i dont sometimes..... i just try to reduce variables and assume when hes in the gym he gives it all and then atleast i can give a straight answer


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

hang on... i did read the last bit of his post wrong, i thought he was already doing these during the training week

if you arent, nothing stops you incorporating them in the 4 day spilt and having the weekend to rest, but yeh as adlewar said, if you aint and you have the energy then go ahead


----------



## steve_b21 (Dec 18, 2008)

Correct, i can manage dips and chin ups.... pull ups i can hardly do any !

My training ...

Monday - Back and Bi's (includes chin ups and pull ups)

Tues - Day off

Weds - Chest and Tri's (includes dips)

Thurs - Legs

Fri - Shoulders and Tri's (thats if tri's if not done on weds - includes pull ups)

I normally tend to try and do pull ups on the monday and friday. Unless im a little sore, on the weekends i feel fine and would love to get more pull ups in... but as stated before, not sure if it is worth it and that i should just rest instead.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

i personally wouldnt as id like to know my muscle have time to recover whether they are sore or not

ive never known pull ups to be in a shoulder day as its more of a lat workout, but each to his own, no problems with it

i would try and avoid repeating exercises within a week though, if you are giving it your all

but yeh try weighted negatives mate, and also!!!!!

a huge help

use straps and grip with the tips of your fingers rather than your palm and haver your thumb over the bar instead of under

this cancels out the bicep and really does hit the lats mate as you may find currently your arms are failing before your lats

give it a try


----------



## Judas (Jan 21, 2009)

I can do 12 + Pull ups / chin ups! But dips...I can only do about 8!  !


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

havent done chin ups for years...dont even know what muscle group they work lol i think wide grip pulls pushed them aside lol


----------



## j.m. (Sep 11, 2006)

Chins, pull ups, always assumed they were the same thing...

Whats the difference?


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

the grip i think..... chin ups are under hand and pull ups are over hand?...hhhmmm lol


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

j.m. said:


> Chins, pull ups, always assumed they were the same thing...
> 
> Whats the difference?


Also thought they were the same


----------



## steve_b21 (Dec 18, 2008)

Chin ups are normally close grip with fingers pointing towards you.

Pull ups are wide grip, with fingers pointing away from you.


----------



## not the face!! (Apr 4, 2008)

try warming up before every sesion with a couple sets of pull ups when i put weight on i struggled with pulls but soon got back into them by doing them every session


----------

